# Some freshies enjoy ROBBYBOBBY



## Dewfus (Apr 19, 2020)

Spur of the moment dig. Gt bottles and some random stuff ..




 
Any body know what kind of soda this is had bits of red paint on it do it must be a acl ...


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 19, 2020)

Random stuff..










I'm guessing this was made by ball but it says nothing lol what is it ??


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

I like the 5 cent universal store milk bottle. Hey i see your filling your shelves up with your treasure. Have you ever thought about selling or do you already. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2020)

you should still be able to read whats left of the acl on the pop bottle , might have to make sure its dry , have to look at it closely , maybe hold it at different angle , usually works for me . 


for some reason I think it might be a big chief bottle , they often looked like that and had red paint on them


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice amber sample container.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 20, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Random stuff..
> View attachment 205772View attachment 205773View attachment 205774View attachment 205775
> 
> I'm guessing this was made by ball but it says nothing lol what is it ??
> View attachment 205776View attachment 205777View attachment 205778View attachment 205778View attachment 205779





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the 5 cent universal store milk bottle. Hey i see your filling your shelves up with your treasure. Have you ever thought about selling or do you already. ROBBYBOBBY64


I'd sell some stuff depending on what it was I'll need


Sarasota941 said:


> Nice amber sample container.


Tt I have an aqua twin to it as well


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 20, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I'd sell some stuff depending on what it was I'll need
> 
> Tt I have an aqua twin to it as well


 




Sarasota941 said:


> Nice amber sample container.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 20, 2020)

Any shields or letters on the bottle of the Physicians sample?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Spur of the moment dig. Gt bottles and some random stuff ..
> 
> View attachment 205733
> Any body know what kind of soda this is had bits of red paint on it do it must be a acl ...
> View attachment 205764View attachment 205765View attachment 205766View attachment 205768View attachment 205769View attachment 205770View attachment 205771


You know it is always a total pleasure buddy. You are a man on a mission no doubt! Love em all your posts keep up the good work.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 20, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Any shields or letters on the bottle of
> 
> 
> Sarasota941 said:
> ...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Petrolagar laboratories 1941 - 1950s


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Petrolagar laboratories 1941 - 1950s


Thank you lol was mystery good stuff thanks for the wisdom obie bottle canobi


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

Petrolgar Laboratories (1931), Reichel Laboratories (1940) and SMA Corporation (1943), all of which were amalgamated in 1943 to form Wyeth Laboratories.
I believe you also dug a John Wyeth dosing cup when digging you PL sample bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Thank you lol was mystery good stuff thanks for the wisdom obie bottle canobi


May the pontil be with you, Young jedi night!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> Petrolgar Laboratories (1931), Reichel Laboratories (1940) and SMA Corporation (1943), all of which were amalgamated in 1943 to form Wyeth Laboratories.
> I believe you also dug a John Wyeth dosing cup when digging you PL sample bottle


I was a little off on the date. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> May the pontil be with you, Young jedi night!


Hahahhahaha we just made star wars  quotes int bottles


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

LOL!!!  Yes we did.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> LOL!!!  Yes we did.


C


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 21, 2020)

Dewfus here is a dose cup like the one you found but this one is with the bottle. Figured I would share


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 21, 2020)

Robbybobby I still think you are really close on the PL date 1930ish is what I was thinking but could be all the way up to the 40s


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 21, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Dewfus here is a dose cup like the one you found but this one is with the bottle. Figured I would share


Omg it's beautiful..I' love it !!!!that's the bottle that was broken next to it 


Sarasota941 said:


> Dewfus here is a dose cup like the one you found but this one is with the bottle. Figured I would share


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 5, 2020)

The blue glass things!! Love! That dose cup is awesome, I’ve never seen that before. And what is the blue tube-like bottle? That’s very neat.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> Robbybobby I still think you are really close on the PL date 1930ish is what I was thinking but could be all the way up to the 40s


Certainly could. If i am ever incorrect please correct me. Not only for myself but for others using this site as a reference in the future. Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

